# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Ημέρα Θάλασσας

## Nautilia News

*Ημέρες Θάλασσας - Πάμε Πειραιά! #Piraeus2015*
**

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ο Πειραιάς ενωμένος για την Ευρωπαϊκή Ημέρα Θάλασσας 2015*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το συλεκτικό γραμματόσημο «ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ – ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 2015» κυκλοφορεί από τα ΕΛΤΑ*

----------


## Nautilia News

*"Piraeus 2015" Εκθεση “Θαλασσας Εργα” στη Γκαλερι Καψιωτη*

----------


## Nautilia News

*"Ημέρες Θάλασσας" Έκθεση  Μικροναυπηγικής από τις 23 έως τις 31 Μαΐου στη Δημοτική Πινακοθήκη*

----------


## Nautilia News

*3ο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Παραδοσιακών Σκαφών*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πρόγραμμα εκδηλώσεων "Ημέρες Θάλασσας 2015" #Piraeus2015*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έκθεση “Πειραιάς: Το λιμάνι των τριήρων” στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Ελλάδας*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έκθεση φωτογραφίας “Μορφές και Ύδωρ“ στη Δημοτική Πινακοθήκη Πειραιά*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έκθεση ζωγραφικής «Τα Λιμάνια Μου» στο Νεοκλασσικό κτίριο της οδού Κανθάρου*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Mουσικό αφιέρωμα στον Νίκο Καββαδία #Piraeus2015*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Περιπολικά σκάφη ανοιχτά για το κοινό στη Μαρίνα Ζέας*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η θάλασσα γιορτάζει, ο Πειραιάς γιορτάζει.. Μη μείνεις θεατής.. Γίνε εθελοντής..*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η τεχνική προστασίας περιβάλλοντος στις ημέρες θάλασσας 2015*

----------


## Nautilia News

*"Πειραιας, Θαλασσα και Ναυτιλια: Αναζητωντας οραμα για το μελλον" εκδηλωση απο το economia Business*


"Πειραιας, Θαλασσα και Ναυτιλια: Αναζητωντας οραμα για το μελλον" εκδηλωση απο το economia Business

----------


## Nautilia News

*Blue Growth: 29-30-31 Μαϊου Ομιλίες στο ΕΒΕΠ*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξενάγηση στο Μουσείο του Ινστιτούτου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξενάγηση στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Ελλάδος*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παρουσίαση του Νέου Μουσείου Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ο Πειραιάς υποδέχθηκε την Ευρωπαϊκή Ημέρα της Θάλασσας*

----------

